# Parenting and divorce?



## nyx (Nov 26, 2013)

He got divorced in June this year. they decided to separate and divorce all of a sudden in December 12.

His ex wife has sole and legal custody. He has visitation but I am not sure what kind of visitation because he uses drugs and weed and has had 2 drug violations from his job.

He has been having flings or hook ups with many women during all this time.
But he spends time with his daughter. Sometimes his ex wife accompanies him and his daughter, like to Disneyland in LA or to amusement parks in his hometown.

I notice that even though his ex wife accompanies, mostly she stands back or just walks with them. They do talk to each other. They went to Disneyland but had a VIP Cast member with them. And on some instances he was spotted alone.

she also brings his daughter to watch his shows. He mostly nods at his daughter while he's doing his work.

Last month he had a show in New York and she was in New York too for work without her daughter but she did not attend his show. Nor he met her or invited her. He slept with a girl from Rochester in his tour bus.

His ex is a big attention seeker so throughout their separation and divorce she would say good things about him on twitter to his fans. In new york she didn't come but liked his official FB fan page,

Currently he's single but sleeps around like he dated while he dated or was married to his ex wife. His ex is a carefree woman only interested in parties, friends and living luxurious life.

He Openly brings girls for sleeping with while he's traveling. He got rid of everything he and his ex wife had except his tattoo of her name.

He went to her house on Thanksgiving to meet his daughter. And his ex posted a photo. But he didn't show up on her house for Halloween or her Halloween parties. She also went to her friends house for a slumber party. He has plenty of money but is a miser. So what is this going on?

Is this tie up only for daughter?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

What? He went to her house for Thanksgiving? What Thanksgiving? Thanksgiving this year is not for three more days. Hard to follow your narrative.


----------



## nyx (Nov 26, 2013)

Maneo said:


> What? He went to her house for Thanksgiving? What Thanksgiving? Thanksgiving this year is not for three more days. Hard to follow your narrative.



I mean last year thanksgiving


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't fall for it Maneo, is all a load of crock. The story usually contains something about twitter or jewellery making.


----------

